# Does anyone use rags a different way other than windsocks



## Herters_Decoys (Mar 1, 2002)

I have never heard of anyone using rags just tied to a dowel or just thoughn out around the field. The only way i know how to use rags is to make them into windsocks. Any one know what i am talking about


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

If we have to use rags, we have them tied on 1/8" dowels, with the overlap in the shape of a head. A buddy of ours uses a hanger shaped into the goose. I know another who ties some washers into the rag and throws them out.


----------



## Decoyer (Mar 2, 2002)

Chris, if you plan on Canada next year, you better have those rags on welding rods. Of the three years we have hunted up there the ground is always rock hard. Last year we had to hammer all of them in.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Big dido on that Decoyer!


----------



## Call-em (Jan 10, 2009)

Welding rods?


----------

